
Owning a car will soon be a thing of the past - FuNe
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/oct/23/owning-car-thing-of-the-past-cities-utopian-vision
======
ActsJuvenile
Ugh - There are restaurants but people still make a kitchen in their house.

Cars inspire beauty and passion, so car ownership is never going to be a thing
of past.

